# Ache in legs/arms and can't sleep after surgery



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

I had my PT thyroid surgery 8 days ago and I feel okay. Just got the pathology report today for benign and that was great news!!! Just having problems sleeping and aches in my legs and arms, can't lay still at night. I also have big fat veins in my arms that stick out but when I lay down they disappear and you can just see a line.. Did anyone else have these problems? What is the cause?

I went to ER last night because when I called nurse link the RN told me I was short on calcium and I could have a heart attack. Long story short, I went to the ER for 12 hours and never got to see a doctor. They drew blood but could not give me the results unless I waited for a room to speak to a doctor.

7pm to 7am I called it quits and left. Bunch of BS, they tell me on the phone I m dying get to the ER ASAP and then I just sit with a bunch of people staring at the slice on my neck for 12 hours. LOL 
Sorry needed to get that out..

Talked to the surgeon today and he thinks it is just my body adjusting 
Any input would be great, I need to sleep but can't! I can't lay still!

Thanks for everyone one this board!! My thoughts and prayers are always with you guys/gals!!
hugs3 Bryan


----------



## Kelly25 (Oct 3, 2013)

BW40,

I can't comment on or explain the aches, pains, and sleepless nights you're suffering through, but I'm so happy for your benign report! Perhaps that good news alone will bring you the ache-free rest you deserve. :hugs: to you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news about the pathology!

I would guess most of your symptoms are related to hormone craziness. That said, did they test your calcium before you were discharged?


----------



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

After surgery they never tested, even though I asked AGAIN. Doc said my paraglands pealed off the thyroid with no problems and stayed in there little fatty home. Plus I still had the other side so no need.??? !!!

I found out today that last night in the ER that my calcium was @9.6 
but I did take three 600 MG Os' Cal pills around 3pm before going to the ER @ 7pm
may have effected the test?

"hormone craziness" you said it LOL no doubt! Even at the ER when they took my blood I asked if they could PLEASE run all my labs on my thyroid and they said NO just TSH w/reflux unless the TSH is off there is no need. What does it take to get the DAMN docs to test your thyroid levels?

I don't have numbness or tingle in my hands or feet, just feel like I've been in cold water and I just ache in my legs & arms and can't lay still.
Thanks Again For Feedback


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to hear your report says benign, bw40. I'm sure that's a big relief for you! I haven't had surgery so I can't give any advice on your symptoms but have you tried something like ZzzQuil for sleep? It's a Benadryl type sleep aid. Will you be seeing an endo for follow-up?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

The cold water feeling and aching sounds like me when I'm hypo. The other half of your thyroid may be in shock and not doing what it's supposed to, or not as much as it should. If it were me, I'd be calling the doc for a non appointment lab visit, just to see what's going on.


----------

